# Wild Abereiddy



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Super windy yesterday on the coast. Eyes watering running down your face, clinging on to the tripod to keep the camera still. Sea spray, sleet and rain being wiped from the filters every few seconds - hey, who said February in Pembrokeshire was tropical? :lol:










The sunset behind a distant Carn Llidi fills the sky with colour from an extremely windy Carn Lwyd summit overlooking Abereiddy Tower in Pembrokeshire.

5D3, 17-40, LEE CPL, 0.9 hard & 0.6 soft grads

http://500px.com/photo/25133185

cheers for looking :thumb:

drew


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Cracking pic mate


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the top half of the pic, not so keen on the foreground with the gorse bush movement. Personally I'd like it cropped to a landscape style taking out a lot of the foreground and some of the cloud at the top so the horizon is central


----------

